
Rolling Stone Says They'll Launch Social Network - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/12/rolling-stone-says-theyll-launch-social-network/
======
rms
Not sure what this says, but I'm 20 and I read Rolling Stone. I didn't like
that the author made a dig at Rolling Stone readers but says she loves Maxim
and Us.

It's a logical move on Rolling Stones part, but it's not going to suddenly
make their website relevant. Facebook is perfect. There are no other social
networks.

